# Brockelbank Crew Ship Unknown



## Bluto (Jul 28, 2005)

Does anyone recognise any of the people from the photo below taken aboard a brock ship mid 1950's / early 1960's. Brother Laurie Cleall-Harding is Second Engineer front right.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

It could be Errol Jackson next to Lawrie.


----------



## Jim S (Jan 21, 2006)

Pat McCartan tells me that the person on the left of photo with the Mate's braid may be Gus Guthrie. - Pat does not recognize any other than Laurie Cleall Harding.
He sailed with him on Manaar circa 1955-56. Laurie was Snr 3rd Engineer.


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't know who that is next to Lawrie but it isn't Errol Jackson. I sailed with Errol when he was an Eng. App. on Makrana, back end of 1963.

happy days,

GWZM/John


----------

